# Handgun recommendation for bear defense...



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 13, 2021)

Heading to Alaska for 14 days of hunting and fishing at the end of July.  This is a diy trip that will be in an area with a bunch of brown bears. I’ll have my rifle when I’m hunting but looking for a lightweight option to carry when I’m fishing. Thanks!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 13, 2021)

Ruger Alaskan?


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 13, 2021)

Glock model 40 in 10MM or a 4"-5.5" double action 44 mag would be my options.  The Glock 40 would be a good pig and deer gun back home, too.  Both would be about the same price and the Glock will have higher capacity, with loads available nearing 44 mag velocities and weight while being a little lighter than a double action revolver.  plus the glock will stand up to the elements better and has several chest rig and drop leg holsters available.  I've found the drop leg holster is much more comfortable for long walks and drawing from seated, and a chest rig would probably be a better weight balance for long hikes regardless of the gun toted in it.


----------



## Raylander (Apr 13, 2021)

Make sure your partner has one too. Bear guns are to protect your buddy. If a brown bear zeros in on you, you ain’t gonna stop it unless you get lucky with a perfectly placed shot. 

That said, when I lived in AK most folks that worked bear areas kept a 12 gauge with slugs in the boat. Or a 44 on their chest.


----------



## Ray357 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Heading to Alaska for 14 days of hunting and fishing at the end of July.  This is a diy trip that will be in an area with a bunch of brown bears. I’ll have my rifle when I’m hunting but looking for a lightweight option to carry when I’m fishing. Thanks!


High cap 10mm.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 13, 2021)

Great info- I appreciate the replies.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2021)

S&W 69 is a 5 shot 44 mag built on the L-frame. It’s reasonably light weight compared to most 44 mags. Mine is the 4.25” and rides comfortably on a belt holster. I’m planning on taking it on our Yellowstone vacation this summer.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh!, when your not in big bear country, the 69 is pure fun with stout 44 specials.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

You won’t see 9mm in here.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 13, 2021)

Jar of honey, open it then immediately hand it to your slowest buddy & run !  -jk-


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 13, 2021)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Jar of honey, open it then immediately hand it to your slowest buddy & run !  -jk-


All you really need is a .22.

One to the knee should slow him down enough for you to outrun him and the bear.


----------



## menhadenman (Apr 13, 2021)

Here’s a good read for good luck on your trip. A great place to explore. 

https://sportingclassicsdaily.com/d...tols-97-success-rate-37-incidents-by-caliber/


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 13, 2021)

A friend of mine says a six shot is enough. 5 for the bear, one for him.

Seriously, whatever you chose. make sure you have heavy bullets to penetrate. My personal choice is the .41 magnum with 220 grain Keith type semi-wadcutters. For light weight, the Charter Arms .41 Mag pug.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> A friend of mine says a six shot is enough. 5 for the bear, one for him.
> 
> Seriously, whatever you chose. make sure you have heavy bullets to penetrate. My personal choice is the .41 magnum with 220 grain Keith type semi-wadcutters. For light weight, the Charter Arms .41 Mag pug.


41 Action Express comes to mind for those itchin for somthin different than yo buddy.


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 13, 2021)

Glock 20.


----------



## pjciii (Apr 13, 2021)

menhadenman said:


> Here’s a good read for good luck on your trip. A great place to explore.
> 
> https://sportingclassicsdaily.com/d...tols-97-success-rate-37-incidents-by-caliber/



That was a good read. Don't know if i would want to try with 9mm.


----------



## menhadenman (Apr 13, 2021)

pjciii said:


> That was a good read. Don't know if i would want to try with 9mm.


Some guys out west carry the 9 with hard cast bullets, thought being more shots that you can place well could be a better choice than a six shooter that you can’t hit a thing with. But you’re right, a 9 just don’t sound quite right!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 13, 2021)

menhadenman said:


> Some guys out west carry the 9 with hard cast bullets, thought being more shots that you can place well could be a better choice than a six shooter that you can’t hit a thing with. But you’re right, a 9 just don’t sound quite right!



Right! I I’ve got several 9’s and shoot them well...never had any “big” calibers other than a big heavy .44 I used to hog hunt with. Seems like light weight and heavy hitting might not be the best recipe for me hitting my target in a high stress situation...all I know is the outhouse is 100 yards behind the cabin.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> 41 Action Express comes to mind for those itchin for somthin different than yo buddy.


The 41 AE had the power of the 9mm/40SW. just a bigger caliber. You want power, go with a magnum revolver cartridge. Even the 10mm can't compete with the 357 magnum.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> The 41 AE had the power of the 9mm/40SW. just a bigger caliber. You want power, go with a magnum revolver cartridge. Even the 10mm can't compete with the 357 magnum.


 I reload and shoot those calibers so I’m not believing any of that.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 13, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> The 41 AE had the power of the 9mm/40SW. just a bigger caliber. You want power, go with a magnum revolver cartridge. Even the 10mm can't compete with the 357 magnum.


A 9mm is less power than the 40cal. The 40cal is just a shorter case and less powder than 10mm.
And the 41 AE can be loaded to near 10mm stats.
The 9mm is not in the same class as the other three.
As for 357 magnum I’d put my packed 38 specials up against anything livin.
But to say 41AE is as weak as the 9mm is inconceivable.


----------



## THE HATCHET MAN (Apr 13, 2021)

I only have one hand gun that I would want to go up against a mad Alaskan bear with and that's my Desert Eagle in 50 A.E. Not saying there aren't other great pistols and calibers that will get the job done. To me I would rather have a large caliber rifle anytime but I have confidence in my pistol and cartridge if that's all I had with me in that moment. And in my opinion confidence and familiarity with your weapon is worth a lot more than just spraying a bunch of bullets in the bushes regardless of the caliber.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2021)

The 4.25” model 69 will carry well without being  boat anchor strapped to your body. Even with my 44 Special loads I’m getting 950 fps with 240 gr. hard cast bullets.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 14, 2021)

Ruger Alaskan in either .454 Casull or .480 Ruger carried in a Kenai chest holster.

Both are 6 shot revolvers and either will get the job done.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2021)

On another note, most of the game wardens and law enforcement that deal with bear issues recommend bear spray. I was told that a bear that takes a bullet will keep charging, while almost all that get sprayed will turn away.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I love my S & W 69.  Awesome woods sidearm.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m thinking that model 69 is what I’m going to go with. 10-4 on the bear spray.  I find more peace in the thought of having that 44 as my last line of defense though I do continue to read that bear spray can be a better option. Thanks guys, great info.


----------



## ryanh487 (Apr 14, 2021)

bullgator said:


> On another note, most of the game wardens and law enforcement that deal with bear issues recommend bear spray. I was told that a bear that takes a bullet will keep charging, while almost all that get sprayed will turn away.




You know how to tell the difference between black bear poop and grizzly poop?

Grizzly poop smells like pepperspray.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Apr 14, 2021)

When I fish where there are grizzly and cannot carry a weapon i.e. Yellowstone I wear a loud bell and carry the large can of pepper spray on my wading belt in a holster...would recommend that and if you do carry a weapon as large and with as many rounds as possible...when fishing in Labrador with a guide they all carry shotguns for the bears...a person was attacked by a grizzly in the exact spot on the stream in Yellowstone I was in a year or two ago the week after I was there...no bell, no spray...got chewed on...


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2021)

ryanh487 said:


> You know how to tell the difference between black bear poop and grizzly poop?
> 
> Grizzly poop smells like pepperspray.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Apr 14, 2021)

Take this to squirt on your buddy...you just have to outrun one of the gazelles you know?


----------



## Theturtle (Apr 14, 2021)

I’ve always heard lay down and play dead it’s good practice for what’s gonna happen next


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2021)

I'd say "bigger is better" .44 or .50. Remember a bear's bpm is around 1 beat to around 1 minute. What ever the choice is.. save 2 rounds. When the bear gets to you..stick the gun in it's mouth and pull the trigger... IF that doesn't work.. stick it in your mouth and pull the trigger, you don't want to be around for what comes next.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2021)

Given a choice between dying of cancer in bed or getting killed by a grizzly, I`d rather face the bear.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Given a choice between dying of cancer in bed or getting killed by a grizzly, I`d rather face the bear.


I'll take odds on you against either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2021)

.454 Casull.


----------



## HarryO45 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just avoid the bears.  Give em space.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 15, 2021)

Batjack said:


> I'd say "bigger is better" .44 or .50. Remember a bear's bpm is around 1 beat to around 1 minute. What ever the choice is.. save 2 rounds. When the bear gets to you..stick the gun in it's mouth and pull the trigger... IF that doesn't work.. stick it in your mouth and pull the trigger, you don't want to be around for what comes next.



Gummer is that you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2021)

Seems like most of the folks that live up there full time in the Alaskan bush carry a 44 magnum pistol on their side always. They also carry a pump shotgun loaded to the gills with slugs and buckshot too.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 15, 2021)

I think it would be easier to put bear spray in a charging bears face than to accurately deliver a large caliber hand gun round.
But I would feel more confident with both.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 15, 2021)

How you gonna get the handgun to AK?

Can you fly with one?  Far as I know, can't drive thru Canada with it.

10mm has more juice than a 357 Mag.

Guy I know from AK used a 44 mag handgun.  12 w alternating buckshot & slugs was also a choice for locals.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 15, 2021)

Rich M said:


> How you gonna get the handgun to AK?
> 
> Can you fly with one?  Far as I know, can't drive thru Canada with it.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you can carry handguns or long guns in checked baggage.

You can also ship it to yourself if you like.

Rosewood


----------



## Rich M (Apr 15, 2021)

I wasn't clear on handguns on planes.  Makes sense.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 15, 2021)

As far as I'm concerned, spraying the bear with bear spray should give you enough time to pull your magnum and end the confrontation.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rich M said:


> 10mm has more juice than a 357 Mag.


Not quite. As proper bullet wait increases, 10mm power decreases. Check 180gr ballistics between the 2.


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 15, 2021)

Squealer, granted they’re black bears, when I go out without a rifle, I wear a Glock 20 in a Northwest Retention chest rig.  Kenai offers a good one too.  Buffalo Bore +Ps in the magazine is the key IMO.  I have a buddy that killed a good blackie with a 9mm Buffalo Bore +P.  I’d rather have more rounds than a revolver offers and I’d rather have good rounds with good stopping power.  Honey Badgers might not be a bad round to carry either.  Have fun brother!  Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 15, 2021)

I can’t get on board with the big bores.  I want to be able to get back on target as quickly as possible if a grizzly is coming at me. Whatever you get, get it and practice dumping it.  Quickly and accurately.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 16, 2021)

I've loaded for, and been in on many kills with most of the pistol calibers discussed. However the .44 Magnum was a family favorite back in the good old days and my experience with it is much greater.
So my choice would be a Ruger SBH in .44 mag. at the least. I would only carry softpoint bullets loaded with good soft point bullets, like the Speer gold dots. Loaded to max velocity.
I would consider hardend bullets or hard cast bullets. I've never used them but some swear by them. So they could be a better choice.
For me the 10mm comes in just under the line, but I'll admit a 10mm loaded with a lot of bullets sounds appealing.
But I'm also considering the possible future.... there will be a push to limit capacitys 
to 10 rounds.  Making a moot point of lots of rounds. So a 6 shot (or 5)  revolver begins to look a lot better.


----------



## B. White (Apr 16, 2021)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1076750The 4.25” model 69 will carry well without being  boat anchor strapped to your body. Even with my 44 Special loads I’m getting 950 fps with 240 gr. hard cast bullets.





I like mine and I ain't even going back to Alaska.  I would take it or 10mm, if I was.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 16, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> Not quite. As proper bullet wait increases, 10mm power decreases. Check 180gr ballistics between the 2.



Gotcha, I never looked into them.  

Do a lot w 357 mag and enjoy it.  Shoot 158 gr bullets primarily.


----------



## menhadenman (Apr 17, 2021)

https://localnews8.com/news/local-news/2021/04/16/hiker-hospitalized-after-grizzly-bear-attack/


----------



## Dub (Apr 30, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> I can’t get on board with the big bores.  I want to be able to get back on target as quickly as possible if a grizzly is coming at me. Whatever you get, get it and practice dumping it.  Quickly and accurately.




I agree.


I don't want some ported gun that's going to assail my senses and still be slow to get back on target because it's a massive magnum in a sub 5" barrel.


No ports.  Let the muzzle blast be directed at the bear....which sure isn't a bad thing.

I really like the suggestions for 44 mags and 10mm.   Get in lots of range time and practice.

If you carry the semi-auto...make sure you take spare magazines.   It's mighty easy to finger the mag release during a draw.  Would suck having a single shot.

5" Redhawk, G20 or G40 would be my suggestions. A G29 ain't a bad idea either if you wanted to go smaller or even use as a primary.

Don't let the low weight of the Glocks scare you off.  The polymer grip frame flexes & sloughs recoil in a very, very impressive way. I'm no pistolero yet I've done multiple consecutive mag dumps with 175gr Silvertips in a G20 and kept the rounds in a hog-sized target.   (this was done a few years back when ammo wasn't as scarce as an honest politician  ).



Good luck on your plans @Mexican Squealer    I hope you have smooth travels and a safe trip. 

That's gonna be a super experience.


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 30, 2021)

Dub said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I don't want some ported gun that's going to assail my senses and still be slow to get back on target because it's a massive magnum in a sub 5" barrel.
> ...


I agree with you to a point. Using bullets that offer quick recovery though may not reach the vitals IMO.


----------



## Dub (May 1, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> I agree with you to a point. Using bullets that offer quick recovery though may not reach the vitals IMO.



Understood. 

Cartridges suggested are .44mag & 10mm.

Medium length barrel in .44mag & G20 (G40 and/or G29) were guns suggested. 


Barnes hollow points (either semi or revolver)  or hardcast lead with large meplat (for revolver only).


Only guns that I've personally shot that came close in size were .454 & .460 revolvers with sub 6" barrels.   Both were ported to reduce recoil.  Even with hearing protection the muzzle blast was horrendous with those high pressure cartridges....like nose bleeding after ten shots high pressure.  

I've got a ported .460....and had a ported .500  and they are mighty fun to shoot....but no way in heck I'd want to do so without hearing protection. Bear charging or not...the violence of that blast would overpower my ability to put a second shot on game.   I can....and have...done so with both the .44mag & 10mm (and likely have the hearing loss from it  ).  I'm more confident in followup shots with those.

I'd rather get hits with the lesser gun than miss with a hand cannon. 


Again...I'm no pistolero...just a guy who has shot various handguns over the years.  I'm also not someone who has been in big bear country.


----------



## ChidJ (May 1, 2021)

Maybe I'm remembering wrong but I remember hearing something about a concept called "the 21st bear". Basically went that most bears are reasonable, fearful of humans, and will leave you alone given space. They can be repelled with loud sounds, confidence, or spray. But that 21st bear for whatever reason isn't dissuaded by any of that.

That said, I'm with some others here in the opinion that a giant hand cannon isn't the solution. You've gotta carry it, after all. I've got no problem shooting the 500 or 460 but you might as well carry a lightweight rifle. Its about the same weight.

In Alaska, there are more threats than just bears. I'd be bringing something that was suitable defense for anything from rabid wolverines, human tweakers, big cats, wolves, bears, or just a particularly preturbed Moose or Bison. There's even tell of some spooky cryptids deep in those artic hills

If it had to be a handgun, I think I'd bring my good ol S&W 329PD. 26oz, 6 rounds of 44 mag, not obnoxiously large


----------



## Darkhorse (May 5, 2021)

When I suggested a Ruger SBH I was actually thinking of mine. I bought it in 1979 so it's well broken in. It's got the 7.5 inch barrel and I know it would be awkward for anybody not use to it, but I don't find it cumbersome at all. I get a slightly longer sighting plane and the longer barrel gives a little higher velocity. I would carry it in either a regular shoulder holster or the Alaskan chest rig.
I shoot only 240 grain bullets. For deer and bear I shoot soft points. Pushed by 296 or 2400 the accuracy is better than I can shoot. I would be open to trying heavier bullets for better penetration.
The trigger is superb. I'm anal about my triggers and can't stand a bad one so most get a little something done to them and this one came out perfect.
The only problem I see is the sights. These are the old sweated on ones and difficult to change. But I would find a way to get at least a fiber optic for the front.
I do admit a single action is a mite slower than a double action or an automatic, but if one practices thumbing with the bracing hand rather than the  trigger hand you might be surprised how fast a cylinder can be accurately emptied.


----------



## Evergreen (May 10, 2021)

Am I the only one thinking 458 socom ar pistol build here???


----------



## Para Bellum (May 10, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Am I the only one thinking 458 socom ar pistol build here???



I love my .458 but would hate to keep up with it while fishing.


----------



## rosewood (May 11, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Am I the only one thinking 458 socom ar pistol build here???


You got a OWB holster for that?


----------



## Evergreen (May 11, 2021)

rosewood said:


> You got a OWB holster for that?



Chest holster lol


----------



## Larry Rooks (Jun 26, 2021)

45 Colt with heavy hard cast bullet or 44 mag with same


----------

